# Reputation



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Having disappeared over to the dark side of motoring (i.e. anything other than a TT), had to register with another forum - www.mini2.com. There's stacks of features on there in comparison to here (but it is just a tad anal to say the least). However, one thing that I though was very good, was "Reputation". For each post, people can give you good or bad reputation. The urge to have a good rep (and not be kicked off the site) seems to restrain people nicely.

Good idea or plausible for the TT Forum?

Pete


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

It's possible and wa something I was planning to do back when I was helping to look after the site. There's several "Karma" mods for phpBB that would do this.

Maybe Jae will want to look into this mod when he gets back from his holidays. :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh dear , the end for some users then...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Oh dear , the end for some users then...


Cheerio, eh, John?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

They will never take me alive ...........


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

That's true. I've tried to catch up with you at 2 TT annual meets, and never quite managed, too. Yer a nippy little bleeder.  :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:lol: LOL Pete, didnt we manage a "Walking past Hi!" this time ?

:wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> :lol: LOL Pete, didnt we manage a "Walking past Hi!" this time ?
> 
> :wink:


You mean there was someone there that you didn't stop and say... "and by the way, this is HELEN..." to?

 :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yup, the only one was Peter ! :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, I think the conversation went:-

Me: "TT_Total!"
You: "..."
Me: "CH_Peter... hello!"
You: "Hiya!"

Deep stuff. Mentally exhausted after that, and had to have a sit down. 

Pete


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

That would make a good book.... :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

"Great Conversation of our Time". Foreword by Marcel Marceau. 

Now maybe they shouldn't bring reputation. It's threads like these that'll get us into trouble. :wink:

Pete


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Much more interesting .... :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> Yeah, I think the conversation went:-
> 
> Me: "TT_Total!"
> You: "..."
> ...


We even managed more that this.  At least I knew how you looked like from your forum signature in the past. A picture is worth a million words. :wink:


----------

